# Input request



## Foozer (May 27, 2009)

Going in circles as to how best make a simple piece. 1 inch diameter by 3/4 inch long.







No mill, so options are so far. 
1) Turn a round down to size, hacksaw it in half, grab a file and hope for the best. 
2) Use a piece of square stock in a 4 jaw and offset turn the radius
3) Turn down a round, mount that in the 4 jaw and face it down to size.

Number 1 I even vote NO so out of 2 and three which has the best chance of success. I am leaning towards number 3 at this point unless a better option within the lathe only comes along

Thanks 
Robert


----------



## dwentz (May 27, 2009)

Option 3 might be hard to hold while facing it, as it will want to roll in the 4 jars. If you have the material, clamp two pieces 1/2 x 1 rectangle stock together, and it becomes a standard lathe turning job.

Dale


----------



## Jasonb (May 27, 2009)

The problem with option 3 is you only have two flat faces and 4 jaws! so cant grip it well.

I'd opt for No 2 or if its not alloy solder two bits of 1"X1/2" together, set in teh 4jaw with the joint on ctr and turn as a cylinder so no intermittant cut, then melt them apart.

Or you could turn a cylinder and use a slitting saw in the lathe while holding the work to the toolpost or a vertical slide. Or hold the end of the bar and flycut away one side for the length you need, then back in the lathe and part off

Jason


----------



## jthulin (May 27, 2009)

I agree with the previous 2 posts. Either way you end up with 2 pieces :big:


----------



## Foozer (May 27, 2009)

dwentz  said:
			
		

> Option 3 might be hard to hold while facing it, as it will want to roll in the 4 jars. If you have the material, clamp two pieces 1/2 x 1 rectangle stock together, and it becomes a standard lathe turning job.
> 
> Dale



I looked in the mirror to check my hair color. Why didn't I think of that, simple and elegant.

jthulin and jasonb, thanks also for the nudge towards number 2, I wont say what the hair color is other than I like shinny things


----------



## tel (May 27, 2009)

... and spend a fortune on head polish? ;D


----------



## bearcar1 (May 27, 2009)

Foozer  said:
			
		

> I looked in the mirror to check my hair color. Why didn't I think of that, simple and elegant




AAAAAAHHH! I'm BLIND!!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D :big:

BC1
Jim


----------



## SignalFailure (May 27, 2009)

Oh dear, Bearcar is in a mischievous mood today :big:


----------



## BMyers (May 27, 2009)

seems like the perfect excuse to buy a mill to me or a shaper and go old school


----------

